# CS Lottery - A New Twist



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

My friend Stewart (tech-ninja) is one of the longest participating members of the CS lottery. I recently received a PM from him. He asked that I rotate him out of the lottery and onto the waiting list for the sole purpose of changing his numbers - and hopefully his luck. 

I began to think that it was unfortunate that he should have to rotate out in order to get new numbers. Now don't anybody go postal on me yet. I am not going to reshuffle the numbers for everyone. Some folks like the numbers they have.

Here is what I propose. For the two week period following each drawing, there will be an opportunity for existing players to trade their numbers with another player. Not individual numbers but places in a pool.

Currently, tech-ninja is in pool #3 with numbers 7, 9, and 30. If there is another player who wants to switch places with him, post here and I will make it happen. For example, if jjefrey in pool #1 is willing to switch and tech-ninja agrees, then jjeffrey will move to pool #3 and inherit numbers 7, 9, and 30. tech-ninja would move to pool #1 and inherit jjefery's numbers - 4, 19, and 39. 

To keep things from getting too chaotic, I will limit movement to 3 trades per month. And both players must agree to the swap before the deadline for it to happen.

This month's deadline is Sunday, November 11. 

If you want to trade, post your name, pool number and lottery numbers in this thread.

The first participant:
1. tech-ninja, pool #3, numbers 7, 9, 30. (any takers)


----------



## JaKaAch (Sep 17, 2006)

This is going to make your head hurt, Peter..:r


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

JaKaAch said:


> This is going to make your head hurt, Peter..:r


:al :al :al


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

bump


----------



## stig (Mar 9, 2006)

You have too much time on your hands.


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

stig said:


> You have too much time on your hands.


You need to post in the winners thread or I'm gonna bump yer a$$.


----------



## j6ppc (Jun 5, 2006)

I'd be happy to swap w/ Stewart. Might even change *my *luck. I'm in pool 5 #s are 1 33 36.


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

j6ppc said:


> I'd be happy to swap w/ Stewart. Might even change *my *luck.


Done.


----------



## tedrodgerscpa (Jun 22, 2006)

Pnoon,

I'm cool with switching numbers and or pools with any other superstitious BOTL that happens to come along.

I'm fully aware that numbers are neither 'hot' nor 'cold', and the probability of any one number hitting is *ALWAYS* the same, month after month.

I'm NOT a 'I wanna switch' guy, but I'm 'switch-friendly' guy...

Yeah, didnt' come out right.

Feel free to have folks PM me if they wanna switch. I've already satisfied my October pool requirements, so I'm good to move whenever.

Ted


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

tedrodgerscpa said:


> Pnoon,
> 
> I'm cool with switching numbers and or pools with any other superstitious BOTL that happens to come along.
> 
> ...


That's good to know. You might want to keep an eye on this thread should more superstitious gorillas turn up.

However, folks should post in this thread and not orchestrate a switch via PM. I need to oversee all changes. My list is the official list.


----------



## tedrodgerscpa (Jun 22, 2006)

pnoon said:


> That's good to know. You might want to keep an eye on this thread should more superstitious gorillas turn up.
> 
> However, folks should post in this thread and not orchestrate a switch via PM. I need to oversee all changes. My list is the official list.


I'm just trying to make the world a better place... my name is not Earl.

I'll make sure any other members who'd like to propose a change will go through this thread, and this thread alone. Surely that can make your life a little less complicated.

Last I checked, Ping-pong balls don't have very good memories (actually, none at all), and they don't care what number I had last month... every month has the same probability!


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

tedrodgerscpa said:


> I'm just trying to make the world a better place... my name is not Earl.
> 
> I'll make sure any other members who'd like to propose a change will go through this thread, and this thread alone. Surely that can make your life a little less complicated.
> 
> Last I checked, Ping-pong balls don't have very good memories (actually, none at all), and they don't care what number I had last month... every month has the same probability!


Exactly.

If the number 12 came up last month and the month before, what are the chances it will come up again this month? 1 in 42. Same as last month.


----------



## tech-ninja (Mar 27, 2006)

j6ppc said:


> I'd be happy to swap w/ Stewart. Might even change *my *luck. I'm in pool 5 #s are 1 33 36.


Thanks, Jon!

I agree with everyone. The odds are the same everytime - and as Peter and I discussed, my slot could win this month and I would have let it go - but those are the breaks.

I'm not really superstitious, I just got tired of losing with the same numbers. I want to lose with different numbers. :r 

PS - Thanks for setting this up Peter, I hope it is not too much trouble.


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

tech-ninja said:


> Thanks, Jon!
> 
> I agree with everyone. The odds are the same everytime - and as Peter and I discussed, my slot could win this month and I would have let it go - but those are the breaks.
> 
> ...


No problem at all, Stewart. 
(If you want to lose with different numbers, I can give you 73, 78, and 85. )


----------



## ca21455 (Jul 23, 2006)

Now ya tell me! I thought I was getting different losing numbers each month! :ss


----------

